# was ist CATALINA_HOME ?



## rwolf (11. Nov 2012)

hi all,

versuche mich derzeit in Technologie von TOMCAt,CATALINA usw. einzuarbeiten

dabei treffe ich immer wieder auf CATALINA_HOME als Pfadbezeichnung,
aber keiner sagt, wo das - wenigstens standardmäßig - sein könnte bei einer Standard-
installation von TOMCAt und Co.

habe mit Wavemaker ne .war datei erzeugt..wo muß die hin,
damit die beim Aufruf htpp://localhost:8080/<war-dateiname> gefunden wird..

wenn ich die managemant-console von tomcat aufrufen will,
kireg ich immer "403-access denied", obwohl ich mittlerweile die xml-datei
ergänzt hab, wie in der fehlermeldung empfohlen..???

arbeite derzeit auf Win7 home mit wavemaker,firefox,
 ist das vielleicht die falsche plattform für nen tomcat-anfänger ?

mit java-se komme ich ganz gut klar und wollte ne anwendung auf web migrieren
(mit viel messgrafiken , MS-SQL-Server-Zugriff usw.) : hab ich da ne chance ?

fiele fragen..


----------



## bronks (11. Nov 2012)

rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... CATALINA_HOME ...


Das ist das Root Deiner Tomcatinstallation



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... habe mit Wavemaker ne .war datei erzeugt..wo muß die hin,
> damit die beim Aufruf htpp://localhost:8080/<war-dateiname> gefunden wird ...


Die muß nach CATALINA_HOME/webapps



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... wenn ich die managemant-console von tomcat aufrufen will,
> kireg ich immer "403-access denied", obwohl ich mittlerweile die xml-datei
> ergänzt hab, wie in der fehlermeldung empfohlen..???


Zeig Deine user.xml mal her!



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... arbeite derzeit auf Win7 home mit wavemaker,firefox,
> ist das vielleicht die falsche plattform für nen tomcat-anfänger ? ...


Nein, warum auch?



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ...  hab ich da ne chance ? ...


Wird schon alles gut gehen


----------



## rwolf (11. Nov 2012)

danke bronks, für dein eingagement..

hier die tomcat_users.xml, die ich ergänzt habe :

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='utf-8'?>
<!--
  Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
  contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file distributed with
  this work for additional information regarding copyright ownership.
  The ASF licenses this file to You under the Apache License, Version 2.0
  (the "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance with
  the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at

      [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

  Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
  distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
  WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
  See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
  limitations under the License.
-->
<tomcat-users>
<!--
  NOTE:  By default, no user is included in the "manager-gui" role required
  to operate the "/manager/html" web application.  If you wish to use this app,
  you must define such a user - the username and password are arbitrary.
-->
<!--
  NOTE:  The sample user and role entries below are wrapped in a comment
  and thus are ignored when reading this file. Do not forget to remove
  <!.. ..> that surrounds them.
-->

  <role rolename="tomcat"/>
  <role rolename="role1"/>
  <user username="tomcat" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat"/>
  <user username="both" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat,role1"/>
  <user username="role1" password="tomcat" roles="role1"/>

<role rolename="manager-gui"/>
<user username="tomcat" password="s3cret" roles="manager-gui"/>
<role rolename="manager-script"/>
<user username="tomcat" password="s3cret" roles="manager-script"/>
  
</tomcat-users>
```

betr. win7 geeignete plattform für newbie : ich hab beim googeln allerdings
artikel gefunden, wonach win7 und tomcat sich schlecht vertragen, selbst freaks da ins schleudern kommen..

betr. ms-sql soll es auch erhebliche probleme geben..

habe mit wavemaker (schönes gui-building, aber nicht so tolles forum) 
ein  "noDBconn.war" erstellt,also ähnlich 'hellworld' , um erstmal solche probleme auszugrenzen :

könnte ich dir zur verfügung stellen, wenn ich jetzt wüßte wie..


----------



## bronks (11. Nov 2012)

rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... hier die tomcat_users.xml, die ich ergänzt habe : ...


Das ist so nur halbfertig und auch nicht 100%ig korrekt.

Meine sieht so aus und der root darf alles:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<tomcat-users>
    <user password="root" roles="manager-script,admin,manager-gui,admin-gui" username="root"/>
</tomcat-users>[/XML]



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... betr. win7 geeignete plattform für newbie : ich hab beim googeln allerdings
> artikel gefunden, wonach win7 und tomcat sich schlecht vertragen, selbst freaks da ins schleudern kommen ...


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn in Entwicklung läuft Win7 und Produktion WinServer2003.



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... betr. ms-sql soll es auch erhebliche probleme geben ...


Da gab es vor kurzem ein von Oracle verschuldetes Problem und sonst laufen meine Apps aktuell mit dem 2005er und dem 2008er in Produktion.



rwolf hat gesagt.:


> ... könnte ich dir zur verfügung stellen, wenn ich jetzt wüßte wie ...


Lieber nicht!


----------



## rwolf (11. Nov 2012)

danke, bronks,
das macht auch wieder mut..forsche weiter (alter forscht  ))


----------



## rwolf (11. Nov 2012)

so, jetzt habe ich tomcat als separate anwendung (7.0.32) auf win7 home frisch installiert (vorher hatte ich mit xampp-inst. probiert) :
und siehe da, meine mini-anwendung läßt sich starten HURRA !

mache diesen thread abe rnoch nicht zu..malsehn, was mit ner mysql-minanwendung passiert (stufe 2)..

und dann plane ich als als stufe 3 anbindung an ms-sql-server-db (a: im eigenen LAN b: per VPN)


----------



## rwolf (11. Nov 2012)

stufe 2 auch geschafft, funzt auch im lokalen LAN von anderem pc..


----------



## rwolf (13. Nov 2012)

stufe 3 : in NetBeans 7.2.1 auch geschafft, aaabbbeeer :

für die DB-Ansprache brauche ich die sqljdbc4.jar, wo soll die rein ?

bei CLEAN/BUILD zur Erstellung des WAR-Files wird 
in <Anwendung>\build\web\WEB-INF\classes\ immer alles gelöscht, anschließend beschwert sich NetBeans
mit
Could not find file C:\Java_projekte\WebTestDatabaseAcess1\build\web\WEB-INF\classes\dbacc_packg\sqljdbc4.jar to copy.

daß es die jar nicht mehr findet..ist doch selber schuld !


----------



## bronks (13. Nov 2012)

Leg die sqljdbc4.jar irgendwo hin, aber blos nicht in den ./build. Danach verlinke sie noch einmal in den ProjectProperties und es müssten funktionieren.

Du kannst die sqljdbc4.jar auch einfach ins CATALINA_HOME/lib reinwerfen. Dann mußt Du diese nicht ins WAR reinpacken.


----------

